# question for Bret players



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

are your knights individual or all the same order, like do they all have different standards and crests, or ride under the same flag and have the same armor colors?

I'm just curious as to what people prefer


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

I've painted all my Kotr as Templars and my Grails are painted up as Hospitallers. The rest of the army is based on a crusading army colour scheme from the medievil era.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

My Bret friend gives each knight his own heraldry. It's colorful


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've mostly seen them in different heraldry.. but it depends on what you want your army to be: a collection of lesser nobles or more of a knightly order (though those are empire- I don't really know the bret fluff at all).


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

In Bretonnia, every man is the hero of his own story, and every one of my knights has his or her (you heard me) own heraldry and colours.

However - every Knightly standard bearer carries a banner with the colours and heraldry of the unit champion (though he himself has his own colours too).

For example - this is one of my command groups. Each Knight has his own unique heraldry and colours, but the banner is a field argent, crossed swords or, the colours of the Champion, not the Bearer.










Check out my Army Journal for examples (and My Little Ponies).


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

because when i get around to getting a WHFB army, i think id wanna go with the Brets, but i want to do a more unified legion, moving as one, and all that, i just didn't wanna get hassled by fluff mongers lol, im also torn between the below standerds, maybe i will just use them all, but if you had to pic one, which would it be?


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I actually like units with some consistently but the Bretts armies in our area generally have different heraldry for each knight with lots of detail and bright colors, makes for better paint scores. I like the sword and circle banner.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I went for a mousillon themed army, so most of my units are the same, dark colours with some vampire counts bits here and there. However I did think just one unit of knights errant should stand out from the army so painted the heraldry to match the Monty Python and the Holy Grail Knights.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ive seen a lot different themed bret army from all individual knights to unites based on a certain color scheme one the best places ive seen examples can be found here 
http://www.roundtable-bretonnia.org...reboard&func=view&catid=2&id=125110&Itemid=87

it a dedicated site to all things bretonnina and some fantastic work can be found there.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If it came round to Bretons soon again, I would do mine as Knights of Saint Lazarus. In history they were knights hospitaller who were struck by leprosy and decided to help those who were also struck by the disease, and hence otherwise considered to be quarantined. Their colours were the same as the order of st john (hospitalles), but with green rather than black. Like the hospitallers, I dont think there is actually a record of them taking the fight to the enemy, but I personally think having a charge of knights who feel no pain while hitting you with their own fallen off limb and trying to force feed you their own decaying flesh through your nostril as highly appealing.

I love the idea, and the fluff would have mine as outcast knights given the boot from bretonnia wandering the land, joined by questing knights. They see themselves as white knights, protecting the plague ridden from the beasts and greenslins, yet in reality are condemning all those they fight alongside to death by the disease or witch hunters/warrior priests seeking the cause of an ever growing trail of the dead.

The questing knights would either be those seeking the lady to avert the illness (in which case they take the colors of the afflicted) or the foolhardy who seek the blessing of the lady by risking their life not only in battle but by risking contagion, their faith in the lady shielding them from the leprosy or another more warhammery plague. These questers would likely keep their own colours. Lots of peasants wearjng green and dirty white cloth as well. Possibly a grail reliaque to represent one who was miraculously cured of leprosy during the middle of a battle afted seeing a visionof the lady. Naturally he was killed while looking at the vision of the lady so none could verify.

From the Breton books it seems that green is only very rarely used colour as well. At least in the studio ay.

You will also notice the colours of the order of st lazarus are the same as
pre heresy deathguard.


----------

